# Image Issues



## Kymberly_S (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,

I am having a bit of trouble getting an image to shift up a website I am putting together.
I have placement for the left nav image, banner and have top nav in place.

The placement I have for the center image wont go up to the right of the left nav image and center in the page. It sits under and to the right of the left nav image.

Is someone able to please help me with this tonight sometime?


----------



## Kreij (Feb 1, 2009)

It would help if you could post a link to the web site or a screenshot of the page that is not working correctly for you.

Posting your current code for the page wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Kymberly_S (Feb 1, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much for replying.  I have however moved along (thank goodness) and things finally seem to be sorting themselves out.

Appreciate your time.

Thank you.


----------

